# anyone from the philippines?



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

can any one from the philippines tell me where to get baby rbps at around 1-1.5" i cant find any lfs that sells it... dont suggest cartimar it sucks they dont wanna sell it to me they think im a cop or something... thanks alot pinoys!


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

markcus said:


> can any one from the philippines tell me where to get baby rbps at around 1-1.5" i cant find any lfs that sells it... dont suggest cartimar it sucks they dont wanna sell it to me they think im a cop or something... thanks alot pinoys!


search mo sa google! meron nagtitinda dyan naka-usap ko na sya pero nakalimutan ko lang yung number nya...... keep me updated
dito ko USA meron ako 15 reds at isang 11" black rhom


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

nyak cge cge hanap ako hehe tnx! mabuhay


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Gl.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

ahahaaha just buy some balot and put it in yur fishtank ...lmao

id give u 1 of mines but im from t.o


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

doesn't sharkaquarium ship world wide?


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i believe piranhas are illegal in the phil


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

i know and it sucks hope anyone is from the phil and help look for small rbps hehe


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

y dont u just put bangus in yur fishtank or tilapia


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> y dont u just put bangus in yur fishtank or tilapia


not bangus! maybe he can put hito or dalag..... joke joke joke


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

spoonDC bangasan ko kaya mukha mo! naka spoon ka ba talaga.... karera nalang kaya tayo hahahahha


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

n wat excatly are you goin to race my integra type R with ??? with your kambeng ?? or yur grandpa's cow ?


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

no, with our owner jeep and of course lots of red peppers dumb ass


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> y dont u just put bangus in yur fishtank or tilapia


ahahahahahahahahaha

i cant remember there was a thread here where some other flips told where u could get some.


----------



## robdeguia (Apr 6, 2006)

hey, glad to be back in the forums... anyway, i am from Pinas, i have a RBP's just got them a few months back... I have a supplier. If your interested kindly call me at 0927-9930825


----------



## robdeguia (Apr 6, 2006)

[quote name='p'xtrim' date='Mar 17 2006, 10:38 AM' post='1405510']
[quote name='markcus' post='1405490' date='Mar 17 2006, 09:14 AM']
can any one from the philippines tell me where to get baby rbps at around 1-1.5" i cant find any lfs that sells it... dont suggest cartimar it sucks they dont wanna sell it to me they think im a cop or something... thanks alot pinoys!









search mo sa google! meron nagtitinda dyan naka-usap ko na sya pero nakalimutan ko lang yung number nya...... keep me updated
dito ko USA meron ako 15 reds at isang 11" black rhom

mga baliw na pinoy, anung maximum size ng pirahna RB pag pinalaki in captivity?

Salamas, este salamat

Is this a real pic? nakuha ko sa gallery? lu,alaki ba talga ngipin nila ng ganito? KAHIT IN CAPTIVITY?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> n wat excatly are you goin to race my integra type R with ??? with your kambeng ?? or yur grandpa's cow ?


Kalabaw will smoke your type R


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> n wat excatly are you goin to race my integra type R with ??? with your kambeng ?? or yur grandpa's cow ?


punta ka d2 sa pinas tapos park mo yang spoon mo sa kalye at makita natin kung gaano kabilis yan kapag nakursunadahan ng mga tao yan!! hahahhahaha

walang wenta


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

haha o nga!!!!! anu ba tlga spoon o integra type r???? or spoonegra??? peke!!!!!!!


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Robie said:


> can any one from the philippines tell me where to get baby rbps at around 1-1.5" i cant find any lfs that sells it... dont suggest cartimar it sucks they dont wanna sell it to me they think im a cop or something... thanks alot pinoys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, real pic sya pero they cut his lips though to show the teeth!


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

i just wanna bump this. i have a source which has 5 inches rbps....

7 pcs all in all...

pm me for details


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

mga kababayan !!! relax lang kayo !!! im actually scared to go to pinas people there might kidnap me or sumthing ... but hey atleast my rota rims is made from phillipines ...gotta rep dat !!


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> mga kababayan !!! relax lang kayo !!! im actually scared to go to pinas people there might kidnap me or sumthing ... but hey atleast my rota rims is made from phillipines ...gotta rep dat !!


spoondc illegal ba left handed car sa pinas? kasi balak ko mag import ng skyline galing japan this year....


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

I dont understand what you guys are sayin


----------



## robdeguia (Apr 6, 2006)

MGa kiabigang baliw na Pinoy, sensya na ha... i dont know what your talking about... mayaman kasi tatay ko e.. i dont know cars na pang mahirap... naka benz lang ako e... anything less, nangangati ako.. 
Sorry ha!

Joke lang! akoy isang dukha lang.

Anyway, mga Pirahna dorks of the philippines, meet up tayo!







for those interested text me 09279930825

bawal ang pulis, okay?


----------

